# Tommy Cherry's Weilong GTS3M Review: the best cube I have tried?



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

Last Wednesday, I picked up a Tommy Cherry's Weilong GTS3M, along with 15cc DNM 37 and a Diamond file. (Not for the cube, I promise you). I also got a free 3cc Cubicle Labs silk.
On Saturday, I received the package. And honestly, I am impressed.
THE UNBOXING: I found the GTS3M in a nice back with a wonderful gold wireframe lettering and handles with the same color. It had a tag that said "Tommy Cherry's GTS3M". Oobt, the puzzle came in a plastic wrap with stickers inside the wrap. There was also the adjustment tools, but I didn't really care about that for the moment. I unwrapped the cube... and let my sister solve it from the scrambled state, since I made a promise to her. She approved. The worst part of the unboxing was that the cube didn't come with it's standard stand/box in the standard puzzle.
MY FIRST TURNS: When my sister gave me back the cube and I got in my first turns... oh my. The puzzle was what I wanted in every single puzzle from that point out. The puzzle had excellent corner cutting, turned at a decent speed, and didn't pop easily. On sunday I wiped the cube to see what it would feel like without any lubricant, then apply an Angstrom set-up that *I *liked.
PROS: The puzzle is fast, corner cuts decently well for the regular and reverse, and doesn't pop easily. It is stable and fast. Also, the ridges
CONS: It corner-twists easily.
THOUGHTS OVERALL: The puzzle is really great, and I appreciate the ridges.
If you want, you can pick up one here: https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/premium-cubes/products/tommy-cherrys-weilong-gts3-m
Picture:


----------



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

So yes, it IS the best cube I have ever tried. It is better than my GAN 356 M.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Last Wednesday, I picked up a Tommy Cherry's Weilong GTS3M, along with 15cc DNM 37 and a Diamond file. (Not for the cube, I promise you). I also got a free 3cc Cubicle Labs silk.
> On Saturday, I received the package. And honestly, I am impressed.
> THE UNBOXING: I found the GTS3M in a nice back with a wonderful gold wireframe lettering and handles with the same color. It had a tag that said "Tommy Cherry's GTS3M". Oobt, the puzzle came in a plastic wrap with stickers inside the wrap. There was also the adjustment tools, but I didn't really care about that for the moment. I unwrapped the cube... and let my sister solve it from the scrambled state, since I made a promise to her. She approved. The worst part of the unboxing was that the cube didn't come with it's standard stand/box in the standard puzzle.
> MY FIRST TURNS: When my sister gave me back the cube and I got in my first turns... oh my. The puzzle was what I wanted in every single puzzle from that point out. The puzzle had excellent corner cutting, turned at a decent speed, and didn't pop easily. On sunday I wiped the cube to see what it would feel like without any lubricant, then apply an Angstrom set-up that *I *liked.
> ...



I have personally never experienced problems with the cube corner twisting, but I also have the elasticity pretty high. I think Moyu should have made it _slightly_ smaller to offset the ridges because at times they can feel a bit weird like they're getting in the way (it is very cool though)




TheEpicCuber said:


> On sunday I wiped the cube to see what it would feel like without any lubricant, then apply an Angstrom set-up that *I *liked.


Bu-b-but...why? The whole point of a professional setup is that it's already set up for you. Why not just get the Angstrom edition?


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So yes, it IS the best cube I have ever tried.


So you've never tried a Rubik's brand?


----------



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> So you've never tried a Rubik's brand?


I have. They are not that bad. But it definitely wasn't as awesome as this GTS3M.


----------



## Garf (Mar 15, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I have personally never experienced problems with the cube corner twisting, but I also have the elasticity pretty high. I think Moyu should have made it _slightly_ smaller to offset the ridges because at times they can feel a bit weird like they're getting in the way (it is very cool though)
> 
> 
> 
> Bu-b-but...why? The whole point of a professional setup is that it's already set up for you. Why not just get the Angstrom edition?


I know. The cube just felt a little too slow, and the DNM that I added didn't help with matters. So that's the real reason why I wiped it: so that I could get the speed that I wanted, not experiment with the speed given to me already.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Last Wednesday, I picked up a Tommy Cherry's Weilong GTS3M, along with 15cc DNM 37 and a Diamond file. (Not for the cube, I promise you). I also got a free 3cc Cubicle Labs silk.
> On Saturday, I received the package. And honestly, I am impressed.
> THE UNBOXING: I found the GTS3M in a nice back with a wonderful gold wireframe lettering and handles with the same color. It had a tag that said "Tommy Cherry's GTS3M". Oobt, the puzzle came in a plastic wrap with stickers inside the wrap. There was also the adjustment tools, but I didn't really care about that for the moment. I unwrapped the cube... and let my sister solve it from the scrambled state, since I made a promise to her. She approved. The worst part of the unboxing was that the cube didn't come with it's standard stand/box in the standard puzzle.
> MY FIRST TURNS: When my sister gave me back the cube and I got in my first turns... oh my. The puzzle was what I wanted in every single puzzle from that point out. The puzzle had excellent corner cutting, turned at a decent speed, and didn't pop easily. On sunday I wiped the cube to see what it would feel like without any lubricant, then apply an Angstrom set-up that *I *liked.
> ...


One thing I can say for sure is that Tommy turns this cube real fast.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 15, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So yes, it IS the best cube I have ever tried. It is better than my GAN 356 M.


the gan 356 m is honestly terrible


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 21, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> the gan 356 m is honestly terrible



I've never heard anyone say that before. 




The GTS3M is a fun cube though. Underrated. I like the shiny hard plastic too. It has a good feel.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 21, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I've never heard anyone say that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough cough* the only thing good about it is if you loosen it, the slice moves are good, but then s and e moves face lots of corner twists.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Mar 21, 2022)

weird I never had a single issue with it.


----------

